# Lonestar Resources and the US-listed Australian stocks



## tradernor (4 June 2014)

Lonestar Resources (LNR) made a lot of volume yesterday and rose 11% in the US (OTC) and another 12% on Sydney.  I think all the Australian energy companies must have a US listing because it boosts the awareness.


----------

